# party boat trip



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Thinking of taking my 12 year old son on a birthday fishing trip this Friday. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

What a great way to spend time with your son on his birthday but I don't think you're going to like the weather for Friday.Marine Forcast OC 
If you end up going I'd take on of the 1/2 days trips. Good luck and Happy Birthday to your son.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Thanks Nick*

We were going to go on a 24 hour trip out of North Carolina, then we wanted to go out of Tangiers. Well we decided that we will go out on a wreck fishing trip at a later date. 

Thank you again for the well wishes for my son


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

If I may make a suggestion: the Carolina Princess out of Morehead City is an excellent boat. Capt Woowoo Harker has been working the boat for many years and knows the waters well.


----------

